# echolot, aber welches und woher?



## mainangler (28. Juli 2004)

mahlzeit angelfreunde

heute mal wieder ne frage zum thema echolot .
wo kann ich ein günstiges einsteiger modell erwerben ?
welche nicht zu teuren modelle kommen für den einsatz in norwegen in frage?
ich dachte hierbei an preise bis 200 euro.gibt es dafür überhaupt schon ein gängiges gerät?
danke für eure auskunft im vorraus und petri heil 
der mainangler

noch 38 tage bis norwegen :z #:


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

hallo mainangler #h

günstige echolote und norge ist so eine sache. es ist überhaupt kein problem, dir günstige empfehlungen auszusprechen, nur auf kurz oder lang wirst du zum einen mit solchen modellen in norges fischgründen nicht glücklich und zum anderen relativ schnell an die grenzen solcher lote stoßen!

kaufst du dir nämlich solch ein "einsteigermodell", wirst du spätestens nach deinem 2.turn gen norge (wenn nicht sogar nach dem ersten), nach einem neuen, leistungsstärkeren lechzen - versprochen 

aber um mal beim thema zu bleiben. stöbere mal ein büschen via ebay oder im I-net nach älteren versionen der lowrance-reihe (x-87er z.b.). oder du packst € 50,-- rauf und kaufst dir das aktuelle modell der x-125er reihe. hat zwar "nur" ne sendeleistung von 2.400 watt, aber mit diesem kannst du ohne bedenken tiefenbereiche bis 150m (wenn nicht arg verschlammt) ausloten und dank des 480er displays und der 16er grayline ne respektable darstellung von den gegebenheiten unter´m kahn erreichen.

andere alternative wäre die, nichts zu überstürzen, beim kommenden trip auf ein leihgerät des reiseveranstalters zurückgreifen und noch nen büschen warten. die entwicklung auf dem echolotmarkt ist ne hyperschnelle und du kannst in gut 6 monaten schon günstig an ein x-136er oder sogar an ein DF-lot (x-98er / vorgänger des x-136er DF) oder gar an ein x-136er DF herankommen. auch das x-97er ist ein perfekter begleiter für tiefenbereiche bis 250 - max. 270m - sollte in ein paar monaten auch schon für max. € 300,-- zu haben sein...

...nun liegt´s an dir mainangler #h


----------



## ThorstenECN (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Ich suche auch noch ein neues Lot. Was haltet ihr vom Eagle Seafinder 480 DF?


----------



## Kunze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Hallo Thorsten!

Lese mal bitte das.

Ist ein Superteil und mehr als Norwegentauglich. #h


----------



## Since1887 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

was haltet ihr von diesem

Echolot Hummbird Matrix 15


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

@thorsten - das eagle seafinder 480 DF ist ungefähr baugleich mit dem x-98er DF von lowrance (eagle und lowrance gleiche schmiede). kannst nix mit verkehrt machen #h

@since - nicht das optimum. das display ansich wäre für mich persönlich schon ein argument, daß matrix nicht zu kaufen. für diesen preis gibt es von lowrance denkbar bessere alternativen #h


----------



## Since1887 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

wollte es ja nicht kaufen sondern leihen


----------



## Deep Sea (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Hallo Mainangler,

ich benutze seit Jahren in Norwegen ein Garmin 240 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Großes Display, deutsches Menue, Sprungschichtenanzeige, Wassertemperatur, Lottiefe bis 350 Meter usw.


----------



## Jirko (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*



> wollte es ja nicht kaufen sondern leihen



kurz & knackig - hätt ich natürlich gleich drauf kommen können  :m


----------



## mainangler (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

moin kameraden:m 
man leute was ne infoflut ist ja gigantisch.und wie immer als erster der antwortet jirko besonderen dank an dich kamerad aber jetzt zurück zum thema.
deep sea was kostet das garnim und wo kriegt man das teil her , kann man sowas direkt ab werk bestellen ?oder kann jemand auf einen link eines händlers verweisen.
übrigens noch 37 tage bis norwegen .
grüsse von der mainschleife
der mainangler


----------



## Borgon (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Hallo #g Ich habe auch ein Garmin,allerdings das 160er.Wichtig ist dass hinter der Typenbezeichnung "blue"steht,das sind die Salzwassermodelle.Hier kannst du was dazu lesen.Achso-Echolote von Garmin brauchen sich in der Preisklasse vor keiner Konkurrenz verstecken #h


----------



## quicksilver540 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Hallo Mädels,wollt mic hauch mal einmischen .Kann mic hnur Jirko anschliessen,haben das lowrance x97.Davor das 85 ,war und bin damit immer super zufrieden.beim x97 kann ich inzwischen bei richtiger Einstellung in 20-30m Wasertiefe sehn wieviele Beifänger ich an der Angel habe und die Sicheln ,wenn denn welche da sind,sind auch verlässlich.Ein Tip noch,mache bei allen die sch... fischsymbole aus,das kannst nämlich total knicken.

Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## Deep Sea (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Moin Mainangler,

schau mal unter: www.garmin.de


----------



## uer (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

hi mainangler,



die garmin echolote werden über sänger/eisele vertrieben, also wo du gutes norwegengeschirr kaufen kannst (sängershop) bekommste du auch solch lot,



habe auch das garmin 240 u. den saecharter 320df von eagle beide sind top



gruß - uer


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: echolot, aber welches und woher?*

Hallo!
 Frag doch mal nen Händler .... kenne in Hamburg zumindest schon mal einen wo man sich portable Geräte ausleihen kann ! haben wir auch mal mit nach Norwegen genommen ... aber frag nich mehr was das für eins war *grübel*  #d


----------

